# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Water Marbling - (January 19 - February 11)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 19, 2012)

It's Time for a New Theme!





 ​ This theme was chosen by SallyT3315 - Winner of the Video Games challenge!​ 
Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, a runner up or new random theme will be chosen. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.





Entries are accepted up until the next poll starts! This should be about 2 - 4 weeks time.

*Thank You!*

Please feel free to post more inspirational pictures!


----------



## katana (Jan 20, 2012)

How awesome! I love the look of water marbling!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone going to enter?  My nails are all broken and horrible right now, so I'm reluctant to! 

Here's a picture of some practice attempts I did on fake nails.  This is not an entry!





And this is some marbling I did last summer... I LOVED this! They looked like fake nails! 

I used:

OPI - Indi-a Mood For Love

OPI - Pink-ing of You

China Glaze - Liquid Leather


----------



## laynie (Jan 27, 2012)

Your water marbling is amazing! I'm only just getting the hang of it myself but I thought I'd put up my latest work. It's far from perfect but I kind of like the abstract, quirky effect.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love it! I can't do marbling to save my life!


----------



## SarMoon (Feb 5, 2012)

wow so cool I never tried this be4 , it going to be in my list ;-) love all the nails &lt;3


----------



## ts3232 (Feb 10, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------

